# What are your (MAC) cosmetics resolutions for 2009?



## Susanne (Dec 24, 2008)

I have three 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





1. I want to learn how to *depot*. I would love to have e/s and blush palettes!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. I want to learn how to apply *false lashes*. And wear them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. I want to keep on *enjoying* my MAC as much as I do now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And you??


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 24, 2008)

I have five: 

1. I want to visit the Pro-Store in Berlin, the first time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. I want to learn how to depot my e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. I want to buy me some false lashes, and learn how to apply them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4. I want to learn how to do "the perfect smokey eye look" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5. I want to try the Coastal Scents Palettes


----------



## Susanne (Dec 24, 2008)

The CS palettes are worth it


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 24, 2008)

1. I want to learn how to depot e/s and blushes too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. I want to learn how to press pigments.

3. I also want to learn how to apply false lashes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. I want to think more about a product and if I really need it before I buy it and be more picky.

5. I want to learn how to fill in my brows better.



5 resolutions here too.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 24, 2008)

1. I want to be brave and make an appointment for a makeover

2. I want to learn how to apply false lashes too!! lol

3. I want to take more risks in my lipsticks colors choices


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_The CS palettes are worth it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Susanne, how much is the shipping to Germany? Which Palettes do you have?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_1. I want to learn how to depot e/s and blushes too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*2. I want to learn how to press pigments.*

3. I also want to learn how to apply false lashes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. I want to think more about a product and if I really need it before I buy it and be more picky.

5. I want to learn how to fill in my brows better.



5 resolutions here too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I forgot: I want to learn how to press Pigments, too.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Susanne, how much is the shipping to Germany? Which Palettes do you have?_

 
I have got the 88 Shimmer Palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shipping depends on the weight of your order and if you want a safe shipment or not. I can't tell you an exact price, sorry. They will tell you if you have filled your shopping basket. HTH!


----------



## amber_j (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I have three 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. I want to learn how to *depot*. I would love to have e/s and blush palettes!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_2. I want to learn how to depot my e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_1. I want to learn how to depot e/s and blushes too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'd love to come over to Germany and help you ladies depot all those e/s and blushes! I love depotting, and my method is so quick and easy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5 resolutions here too!

1) Get better at applying false lashes and wear more daring styles.
2) Sort out my eyebrows once and for all!
3) Improve my application of bright blush colours / MSFs.
4) Continue budgeting and planning my MAC purchases in advance (thanks to info from Specktra ladies!).
5) Go back to doing my own mani-pedis every week.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_I'd love to come over to Germany and help you ladies depot all those e/s and blushes! I love depotting, and my method is so quick and easy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Have you posted your method here? If so... I can't find it!


----------



## ginger9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Depotting is fun, enjoy guys!

My resolutions:

1. Play with all my MAC. I need to incorporate all the stuff I own. I find I fall into just my go-to stuff and don't try to experiment with the unique brights and color e/s, l/g I own. I haven't used any of my pigments in ages. So I definitely want to do that more.

2. Budget and plan out my purchases.

3. Seek out permanent gems. From my experience, my favs have been permanent items and I want to get more.

4. Get back into more color. I have been in a neutral comfort zone for too long. I want to get back to color! 

5. Wear GAT more often. It's such an awesome l/s!

6. Finally pay my first visit to the Pro store in Toronto.


----------



## couturesista (Dec 24, 2008)

1. Learn to apply false eyelashes. I'm shocked that I'm not the only one!

 2. Try and use all of MAC, and not just my HG items.

 3. No more impulse MAC shopping! Its a recession!

 4. Purchase and use some pigments. I don't own any!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_1. Learn to apply false eyelashes. I'm shocked that I'm not the only one!

2. Try and use all of MAC, and not just my HG items.

3. No more impulse MAC shopping! Its a recession!

4. *Purchase and use some pigments. I don't own any!*_

 
No way?? GO GET SOME, it's an order!!! lol


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 24, 2008)

1. I want to learn how to depot MAC e/s
2. I learned to apply false lashes
3. I learned how to apply makeup the right way
4. Trying to use all of my MAC products
5. I want to purchase the 88 Shimmer Palette at Costal Scents


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 24, 2008)

Depotting is so much fun!  I got great tips from Tish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and now have depotted all my MAC.  

Next on my things to do is pressing all my pigments.


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 24, 2008)

1. learn how to press pigments
2. Visit the Pro store in Orlando or NYC
3. Go to one of the pro classes
4. Even though I budget OK, I would like to budget a little bit better.


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I have got the 88 Shimmer Palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shipping depends on the weight of your order and if you want a safe shipment or not. I can't tell you an exact price, sorry. They will tell you if you have filled your shopping basket. HTH!_

 
Thank you, I will definetely order it, if I am back at home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_*I'd love to come over to Germany and help you ladies depot all those e/s and blushes! I love depotting, and my method is so quick and easy! *





5 resolutions here too!

1) Get better at applying false lashes and wear more daring styles.
2) Sort out my eyebrows once and for all!
3) Improve my application of bright blush colours / MSFs.
4) Continue budgeting and planning my MAC purchases in advance (thanks to info from Specktra ladies!).
5) Go back to doing my own mani-pedis every week._

 
Yes, pleeeeaaaseee. Come to Germany and help us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_*1. Learn to apply false eyelashes. I'm shocked that I'm not the only one!*

 2. Try and use all of MAC, and not just my HG items.

 3. No more impulse MAC shopping! Its a recession!

* 4. Purchase and use some pigments. I don't own any!*_

 





 Thats exactly what I thought 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoegal-fr* 

 
_No way?? GO GET SOME, it's an order!!! lol_


----------



## Debbie_57 (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_I'd love to come over to Germany and help you ladies depot all those e/s and blushes! I love depotting, and my method is so quick and easy! :nods_

 
I like to know to!!

Resolutions:
1. Depotting eyeshadows
2. Pressing pigments
3. No impulse buying-cutting back (budget better)
4. Work on my eyebrows!!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 24, 2008)

#1 No more back-ups
#2 No more buying just because of the hype...I must really want it 
#3 To use all of the items I currently have at least a couple of times 
#4 Proper application of falsies
#5 Press My Pigments


----------



## LP_x (Dec 24, 2008)

1. Buy more from the permanent line that I'll wear more often, instead of buying something that I won't just because it's LE.

2. Be a bit bolder with my lip colours.


----------



## n_c (Dec 24, 2008)

1. start wearing my red and pink lipsticks more often
2. i would also like to get my eyebrows sorted once and for all, they need to be filled in
3. make it a point to wear my makeup everyday, I have so much i feel like its being wasted
4. and im with ya'll on the false lashes thing


----------



## jdechant (Dec 24, 2008)

1. Continue to work on getting more brushes
2. Try not to inpulse buy
3. Of course keep working on applying the falsies
4. Try to find some bold lip colors that work for me (I'm scared!!) lol...
5. Buy vanity for my makeup as its gettin out of control...haha


----------



## joey444 (Dec 24, 2008)

These are mine and I'm sticking to them!!!

1.  Organize all my makeup better so I can actually see everything I own
2.  Stop buying and use the shadows that I do have
3.  Learn how to apply liner so that it works with my eye shape
4.  Learn how to apply falsies (I've NEVER even tried!)
5.  Attend some of the makeup classes that the MAC counters hold (I always put my name on the list and I never go..=(  )


----------



## makeupgrl8 (Dec 24, 2008)

I want to use money that I *have *to buy my MAC and stop using those dang credit cards!


----------



## fingie (Dec 24, 2008)

-Use my eyeshadows more (lately I've been using pretty much just pigments for my eyes and my palettes are sitting untouched)
-NO MORE LIPGLOSSES UNTIL I USE ONE UP. (I have SO many and I fear that they will go bad before I use them) So now if I want a new one, I need to use one up first.

Those are all I can think of right now...


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 24, 2008)

1.  Get enough sleep so I  can wake up early enough to do a totally different look each day.

2.  buy more pro items

3.  Set a MAC budget and stick to it

4.  Do what i need to do to obtain a PRO card


----------



## duch3ss25 (Dec 24, 2008)

1. No more back-ups. 
2. Learn how to apply falsies better & quicker instead of taking half an hour.
3. Cut down buying to minimum of LE-hyped items (Note to self: Notice the "cut down" so you can do it. It's not "No more" but "Cut down" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




4. Lastly, I must learn how to apply blushes so I can start using my 50+ blushes in my traincase!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 24, 2008)

1. To spend less.
2. Less LE collections, and buy more from the permanent line.
3. Use what I have!
4. Wear falsies more so I'll get more comfortable wearing them & better at application!


----------



## sweeteternity (Dec 24, 2008)

1. I want to learn how to properly apply false lashes, too!! I've tried and failed in the past.

2. Use the products (especially shadows/pigments) that I've been neglecting. There are some I haven't used in I don't know how long.

Which leads to 2b...I am trying to not buy any (...many) eyeshadows for at least a few months.

3. Depot my blushes.


----------



## Lyssah (Dec 25, 2008)

1. Spend Less - I need to save so I can get married!!
2. Use at least one different eyeshadow everyday!!! (so everything gets used!).


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 25, 2008)

1. Learn how to use false lashes as well.
2. Spend less on MAC. As in, don't buy anymore lipglosses until I start using them up, not buying into LE hype, no more back-ups.
3. Use my fuchsia lipsticks more often.
4. Be more creative in my eye make up.
5. Actually use all of my stuff, start using my pigments again especially.


----------



## jaclynashley (Dec 25, 2008)

1.I want to find the perfect bubblegum pink lipstick.
2.Find the perfect foundation.
3.Build my brush collection.
4.Buy more from the perm line and less from LE collections.
5.Last but not least find a nice MA to try and replace my old favorite MA Muffin.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_I'd love to come over to Germany and help you ladies depot all those e/s and blushes! I love depotting, and my method is so quick and easy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_


----------



## Susanne (Dec 25, 2008)

We will learn how to depot!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And apply false lashes!!


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 25, 2008)

1. Buy more pigments. (I only have one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Nevermind. Got crazy at the CCO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. Visit a pro store.
3. Organize my makeup better.


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_We will learn how to depot!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And apply false lashes!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hopefully, we will


----------



## kristina ftw! (Dec 25, 2008)

1. Start wearing makeup every day.
2. Start doing touchups throughout the day so I don't look like shit by 2 PM.
3. START DOING MY HAIR. I'm constantly annoyed by how bad it looks, but then I never ever bother actually doing anything with it. I don't even blowdry!
3. Taking better care of my skin and nails. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4. LOOK FRICKIN' FABULOUS, basically. Just making more of an effort, I guess.


----------



## Hikari (Dec 25, 2008)

I've got 1 and that is to purchase my first MAC product! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope this doesn't sound daft... lol


----------



## Tashona Helena (Dec 25, 2008)

1. Start taking care of my face more.
2. Start cleaning my brushes more.
3. Take better care of my false eyelashes, instead of taking them off and leaving them everywhere then wondering why I keep having less. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4. Reorganize my case.
5. Start only taking what I NEED to work with me instead of filling up half my tote with makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6. Get up earlier and start doing my makeup..I have wayyy too much not to use it.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toxaemia* 

 
_1. Spend Less - *I need to save so I can get married!!*
2. Use at least one different eyeshadow everyday!!! (so everything gets used!)._

 
Congrats then!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikari* 

 
_I've got 1 and that is to purchase my first MAC product! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope this doesn't sound daft... lol_

 
Go, go, go!!! And don't forget to share your first purchase with us!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 25, 2008)

1. Expand my brush collection even further.  
2. Try and use everything that I have. 
3. Cut back on MAC a little and expand towards other brands a little more (aka NARS and MUFE) 
4. Find my HG, everyday, lipgloss. 
5. Try to wear more lip products in general.


----------



## utgirl2006 (Dec 25, 2008)

1. get back to lipsticks rather than gloss all the time
2. learn to depot (although I sort of like them potted for travel)
3. get up earlier to put on my makeup at home rather than at my desk
4. using b2m more...which means I need to finish more products before buying others

***and, i know this isn't a q/a thread, but I am interested in why everyone wants to use false eyelashes?  Are your natural eyelashes thin, short...what?  Thankfully, my lashes are long and thick (and people ask what mascara, etc. I am using), but I am curious about the falsies.  I just think I may look like an idiot with them on.


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *utgirl2006* 

 
_1. get back to lipsticks rather than gloss all the time
2. learn to depot (although I sort of like them potted for travel)
3. get up earlier to put on my makeup at home rather than at my desk
4. using b2m more...which means I need to finish more products before buying others

***and, i know this isn't a q/a thread, but I am interested in why everyone wants to use false eyelashes?  Are your natural eyelashes thin, short...what?  Thankfully, my lashes are long and thick (and people ask what mascara, etc. I am using), but I am curious about the falsies.  I just think I may look like an idiot with them on._

 
Im the same as you, I have long thick lashes, but something about falsies just completes any eye look! Its really the icing on the cake for eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I am a HUGE fan of them, try 34's, they are some of my favs!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 26, 2008)

1. Learn how to depot (like the rest of you)
2. Get better at blending
3. To learn how to highlight and contour correctly
4. To control my spending on MAC.  (I don't need EVERYTHING from EVERY collection!)


----------



## GreekChick (Dec 26, 2008)

1) Work harder.
2) Keep on smiling.
3) Depot all my eyeshadows ( no more storage,too much gratis)
4) Wear more falsies to work.
5) Wear heels more often at the counter. Yeah, it's impossible to do more than 3 hour shifts in heels, but they look so sleek and sexy and MAC-ish. I've realised flats looks slumpish, and blah. Damn it, why can't I have a "heel foot?"
6) Practice my Halloween facecharts. I'm going to be on the MAC site one day, damn it!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Dec 26, 2008)

1. Force myself to get up a bit earlier so I can spend more time getting ready before work. Break away from my HG colours. 
2. Make better use of the all the eyeshadow colours I have (and mostly never wear). Kinda goes hand-in-hand with the last resolution.
3. Stop buying pink lipsticks/glosses/glasses/etc. I have enough! 
4. Wear lip products to work more often.
5. Stop buying eyeshadows and focus more on facial products (blushes/bronzers/etc).


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *utgirl2006* 

 
_1. get back to lipsticks rather than gloss all the time
2. learn to depot (although I sort of like them potted for travel)
3. get up earlier to put on my makeup at home rather than at my desk
4. using b2m more...which means I need to finish more products before buying others

***and, i know this isn't a q/a thread, but I am interested in why everyone wants to use false eyelashes?  Are your natural eyelashes thin, short...what?  Thankfully, my lashes are long and thick (and people ask what mascara, etc. I am using), but I am curious about the falsies.  I just think I may look like an idiot with them on._

 
As an Asian, I have like no lashes that's why!

And the other thing, I need to clean my brushes more too!
That's one more resolution!


----------



## Karen_B (Dec 26, 2008)

1. Spend less, and use what I have instead of buying new stuff all the time.
2. Be a bit more daring and use colours!
3. Organize my makeup.


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 26, 2008)

1. Really research what Im buying so I dont get home and realise I have something thats 1/64th of a shade different.
2. Be more experimental.
3. Buy less.


----------



## kariii (Dec 26, 2008)

1. ORGANIZE.
2. EXPAND (no more purples and browns)
3. CLEAN BRUSHES.
4. CONTOUR & HIGHLIGHT
5. *APPLY FOR EMPLOYMENT AT MAC.*


----------



## Septemba (Dec 26, 2008)

We've all got similiar sort of resolutions! It sounds like we're all brow girls too. 

~experiment more with falsies, strips and individuals
~really master contouring and blush ap instead of _avoiding_ it!
~perfect my brows
~get into an effective skin care routine and be consistent for once. sigh.


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 26, 2008)

1. Perfect my lining skills
2. Perfect my brows (I'm getting there >_<)
3. Perfect my blush application 
4. Spend Less!


----------



## TwistedFaith (Dec 26, 2008)

I just taught myself how to depot the other day using the candle method - it really is fun!

My list is as follows:

1. Use what I already have! I keep buying and not appreciating and using the products in my collection. 

2. I guess this kind of ties into number one, but I want to be more intent on finding dupes and stop buying similar things. I have too many blue-red & midtone-pink lippies, taupe eyeshadows...I keep buying the same colors over and over again and I need to quit it!

3. Use my pigments - I have many and never use them. They're all at the bottom of my makeup case and when I'm in a rush, I just use whatever is the most easily accessible. I feel that I am wasting some truly beautiful  colors and I would like to experiment with them as eyeshadows, eyeliners, blushes, etc..

I think that's it for now!


----------



## amber_j (Dec 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoegal-fr* 

 
_Have you posted your method here? If so... I can't find it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Debbie_57* 

 
_I like to know to!!_

 
No I haven't posted anything. It's basically my take on the candle method that takes less time, and produces minimum fumes.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_We will learn how to depot!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And apply false lashes!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*





 YEAH!!!*





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *utgirl2006* 

 
_***and, i know this isn't a q/a thread, but I am interested in why everyone wants to use false eyelashes?_

 
I like the way they look. My lashes are OK length-wise but not super-thick, so falsies give a bit more body. They also finish off an evening look perfectly!


----------



## Debbie_57 (Dec 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_No I haven't posted anything. It's basically my take on the candle method that takes less time, and produces minimum fumes._

 

Can you share-PLEASE!!!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 26, 2008)

my one mac resolution is to start using my makeup for good!!!

Doing makeovers, freelanceing like I want to, start getting some use out of the stuff i LOVE but barely touch..... I see people all the time and i think "wow climate blue woud love LOVELY on them with that outfit.."

*I need to use my obsession for the good of mankind!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Dec 26, 2008)

Just two things:

*1. Depot* 

I have about 50 single e/s all over the place

*2. Stop buying so many back ups*

I wasted too much money on back ups especially Heatherette


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 27, 2008)

I have a couple of resoloutions:

1. Buy a traincase... I have my makeup in several storage areas, but I need one central storage as I am moving back into my parents place soon and I want to know it is all safe and sound!

2. Press the remainder of my pigments.  They are so much more accessable when they are in the 15 pan palettes!

3. Start using different colours, trying something different.  For example, I have used Parrot e/s for the first time today!

4. Try not to buy more e/s if I have something similar (please note the word TRY!)

5. Spend time on my technique and learn more.  I intend to spend a session at the Melbourne Pro store in March learning new techniques.

5.  Learn how to apply false eyelashes.  I know I definately dont need falsies, but there are times I would like to try, such as Halloween etc.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Dec 27, 2008)

1. learn how to press pigments. 
2. learn how to apply falsies [on others]. 
3. take better care of my brows!
4. use lipgloss more. 
5. go to the nashville pro store [when it opens].


----------



## lovesong (Dec 27, 2008)

Over the past year I've been seriously thinking about working or just gaining experience to work at a make-up counter as a make-up until I graduate.I've been learning, practicing and perfecting the skill of applying makeup and skin care and finally want to test the waters.I also want to work for a cosmetic company, which is why I want to gain some type of experience.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Dec 27, 2008)

Mine are pretty standard : 

1. Develop a reasonable budget and stick to it, CURB the major impulse hauls I have been doing the last few months. I want to focus more of my funds on DOING things rather than acquiring things.  We'll see how that goes... 

2.  Use all the makeup I have.

3. CHECK my makeup before I buy anything else,  so I don't end up with two of the same thing. 

4. Learn to apply blush and contour at least a little.  I have blushes and MSF's that I have no real clue how to use! 

5. Invest in some face brushes after I learn how to use them. 

6. Attempt to learn how to apply falsies (Why because they are cool.. I actually have pretty long/full lashes myself w/out assistance, and a curler and lengthening mascara make them even MORE pow... but I want to see how falsies look for the fun of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

7. Wash my brushes more often, I get lazy and slack off with this sometimes! 

8.  Get a MAC makeover., at least one, get foundation matched, and also have someone show me contouring and brow shading.


----------



## chaffsters33 (Dec 27, 2008)

1) Use the list I make when i got to my MAC store
2) Don't get intimidated and shy around the MA's
3) Use all of my MAC 
4) Learn to press pigments
5) Get better at depotting so I no longer make holes the shape of Africa in my eyeshadows.
:] Happy New Year.


----------



## Brittni (Dec 27, 2008)

1. Buy a BUNCH more hahaha even though I have too much anyways... I really want a lot of MUFE colors now though
2. Use MSFs
3. Best for last... learn SUPERIOR AND FIERCE cutting of the crease


----------



## nunu (Dec 27, 2008)

What a fun thread! Let's see:

1) Visit the MAC pro store in London.
2) Try and perfect falsies.
3) Get better at make up application (eyeshadows, eyeliner, cheecks etc...)
4) Not to be afraid of experimenting with different eye shadow shades.
5) Be creative myself without having to check out eye combo's
6) Filling in my brows.
7) Pressing my pigments!
8) Hit the pan on a blush or an eyeshadow!
9) Have a blush palette (i'm too scared to depot blushes also 95% are LE)
10) Wear almost everything i own till 2010 (not all at once lol)
11) Perfect my winged liner. 
12) Get eyeshadow, blush and lip items right in each look.
13) Find my HG concealer.
14) Get better at applying msf's.
15) Think more about my purchases (for eg, do i really need this item?)
16) Not to be afraid when people ask me to put makeup on them.  
17) Take a make up course or 2.

Wow now that's a lot!! Hope i get through them.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 27, 2008)

Great list, nunu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Have fun!


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 27, 2008)

1. learn how to apply foundation/concealor better
2. save up and get some decent brushes
3. stop buying lipglosses that i know dont suit me but i love the colour
4. falsies!!! gotta start applying them BEFORE i start drinking and learn to clean/store them properly


----------



## KellyBean (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kristina ftw!* 

 
_1. Start wearing makeup every day.
2. Start doing touchups throughout the day so I don't look like shit by 2 PM.
3. START DOING MY HAIR. I'm constantly annoyed by how bad it looks, but then I never ever bother actually doing anything with it. I don't even blowdry!
4. Taking better care of my skin and nails. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5. LOOK FRICKIN' FABULOUS, basically. Just making more of an effort, I guess._

 
YES!

these are mine, too!

My goal is to do a 5-minute face every single day, comprised of:
-mineral foundation
-Navy shadow (contrast?) as a liner
-hilight color (Mylar)
-blush
-browset
-plumping lipgloss

Then the hair (10 minutes ish)
-Start with dry hair with glossing cream and thickener put in before it dried
-put hair in medium-large velcro rollers
-spritz with water and a bit of a volume hairspray
-blowdry it
-wait for it to cool while I do makeup
-take out of rollers

then carry touchup supplies throughout the day (lipgloss, body spray)

I hope I can stick to these! I had a similar resolution last year but I didn't stick to that AT ALL.


----------



## Sanayhs (Dec 27, 2008)

1. Finish at least one lipgloss. The two I have almost empty now don't count.
2. Hit pan on at least one eyeshadow (I suspect it will be Blanc Type).
3. Wash brushes before I use EVERY BRUSH I OWN. Washing 50+ brushes at a time is frigging ridiculous. 
4. Make a serious dent in a couple of lipsticks. I don't say finish one, because I have too many I love that I switch up all the time to really suspect I'll do that.
5. Keep the spending under control. 
6. Continue the search for the perfect concealer(s). 
7. Finish the reorganization of my makeup collection so that everything is neatly in a home that renders it accessible. 
8. Don't ignore my drugstore stuff just because it's sitting next to higher end brands. The stuff I own from the drugstore, I like. So why don't I use it more?


----------



## newmakeuplover (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I have three 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. I want to learn how to *depot*. I would love to have e/s and blush palettes!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. I want to learn how to apply *false lashes*. And wear them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. I want to keep on *enjoying* my MAC as much as I do now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And you??_

 

I have a small solution to one of yours..

I just found a very easy way to depot(and I have two left hands so this really works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
First when you open the shadow right where the hook is there is an opening so if you take a small knife or old tweezers, wiggle it around and take the shadow out of the container. 
if you have an old straightening iron. If it's the one you use now just place some sort of send paper or paper towel paper on it to protect it. Place the shadow with the part you took out of the container on the iron(with paper on it) wait a few seconds(depends on the iron). It will poke a hole in the back of the shadow(be careful it gets hot-ish) and push out the pan. Clean the glue residue and you are ready to place it in the palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




))

Hope it helps


----------



## Susanne (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newmakeuplover* 

 
_I have a small solution to one of yours..

I just found a very easy way to depot(and I have two left hands so this really works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
First when you open the shadow right where the hook is there is an opening so if you take a small knife or old tweezers, wiggle it around and take the shadow out of the container. 
if you have an old straightening iron. If it's the one you use now just place some sort of send paper or paper towel paper on it to protect it. Place the shadow with the part you took out of the container on the iron(with paper on it) wait a few seconds(depends on the iron). It will poke a hole in the back of the shadow(be careful it gets hot-ish) and push out the pan. Clean the glue residue and you are ready to place it in the palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




))

Hope it helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 
Thank you!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ductapemyheartt* 

 
_1. learn how to press pigments. 
2. learn how to apply falsies [on others]. 
3. take better care of my brows!
4. use lipgloss more. 
5. *go to the nashville pro store *[when it opens]._

 
I don't know that one is opening there.... The people I have talked to seem to know nothing about it, and I didn't get the feeling that it was the type of deal where they couldn't talk about it.  I am really good about prying information out of MA's (although it's usually info I already know).  Plus wasn't that store supposed to open a year ago?


----------



## statusmode (Dec 27, 2008)

1. work towards becoming a MAC artist

2. Wear absolutely ANYTHING I want on my eyes... color shadows need love too!

3. I absolutely looove wearing falsies but I only have the guts to wear them on nights out, I need stop caring and wear them on a regular basis.. starbucks runs, school and work included!! =]


----------



## d n d (Dec 27, 2008)

My resolutions are:

To spend money wisely, buying items I will actually use and not just because they are LE and everyone else is getting them.

Use the items I buy.  I have a habit of getting all of these wonderful colors and most of the time they sit!

Explore more of a color range.  

And finally, keep tuning into Spectkra for the best MAC makeup tips in the world!


----------



## labwom (Dec 27, 2008)

I barely bought pigments this year so next year I plan on buying the ones I've been dying to try all year and getting rid of the ones I don't use. I'm also gonna try to use the eye shadows I do have a bit more. That should keep me from buying lol.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 27, 2008)

Make myself wear falsies

Learn more techniques in application

Buy a bigger variety of pink shades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy wearing all the makeup I own everyday!


----------



## Sanayhs (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Make myself wear falsies

Learn more techniques in application

Buy a bigger variety of pink shades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy wearing all the makeup I own everyday!_

 
Are you saying you _don't_ have every pink shade there is already!?


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 27, 2008)

^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need every tone in between the ones I already have


----------



## nursie (Dec 27, 2008)

i hope to buy much less than i did last year. i really have a LOT of makeup for someone that is lazy so many days out of the week and doesnt even put on anything but chapstick. i hope i'll at least limit my spending to a lipstick or single e/s from LE collections that i REALLY love


----------



## Kitiara (Dec 27, 2008)

1.) No more buying anything but cheek products and brushes from MAC (I never use anything else that I buy)

2.) Use half the stuff I already own. 

3.) Stop being lazy and actually do full faces more than once a month.

4.) Get better with falsies.

5.) Get a blush palette so I can see half the blushes I don't wear.

5.5.) stop using petticoat every other day and use the others!


----------



## whittt8 (Dec 27, 2008)

My resolutions are:

1. Stop being impulsive about purchases. I do not need to go to the MAC counter once or twice a week.

2. Use what I own. I have way too much that is just sitting.

3. Really figure out what the most flattering shapes for my eyes are.

4. Perfect winged eyeliner. I get so frustrated with it usually that I just give up.

5. Do my nails every week.

6. Start wearing makeup everyday. I am a childcare provider, so I usually rationalize that the kids dont care if I have makeup on or not, so it doesnt matter. I feel better if I take the time and effort to put it on, so I'm going to start getting up earlier and getting gawgeous.

7. Be more creative. I'm going to makeup a 3-ring binder full of looks I love or that I really want to try or put my own spin on. That way I can just flip it open and find something new, instead of doing the same look everyday.

8. Continue loving and supporting Specktra and all of the amazing people here, because ya'll truly get my love of MAC and makeup in general (unlike most of my family, lol).


----------



## Little Addict (Dec 28, 2008)

1) find a good foundation that matches my weird skin tone

2) learn how to wing eyeliner properly

3) stop buying neutrals 

4) change up my everyday look


----------



## vikitty (Dec 28, 2008)

1. Fill my 15-pan.
2. Learn to wing liner.
3. Try Fluidline!
4. Invest in some new blushes.
5. Try a lipgloss. I hate lipglass but there are others!
5. FIND WOLF.


----------



## cocomia (Dec 28, 2008)

Mine:
1. Create a better skincare routine-- and stick to it!
2. Invest in brushes... one at a time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




3. Use what I have, try to spend less.
4. Finally hit pan. Then B2M.
5. Make an effort to look good!
6. Find my HG products.
7. Spend less time at the MAC counter and in front of my mirror, and more with family and friends. Meaning: Try not to be too vain!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need every tone in between the ones I already have_

 






 Love you!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 Love you!_

 





 But it's true


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 28, 2008)

1. I'm gonna sit down and depot all my e/s and press my pigments. I've mastered the tuts, and am buying my 'kit'' so will be ready to sit down and begin in the NY.

2. Use products I bought months ago that are still unopened

3. Experiment with my e/s more.

4. Buy some more brushes


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Dec 28, 2008)

1. Master a quick and effective skin care routine.

2. Increase the quality and magnitude of my collection.

3. Do my make up, at least the basics, every day.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 28, 2008)

-i will try only doing a green look on my eyes once a week!! i swear i do greens every other day because i freaking love them so much and have loads of greens!

-i will find the perfect red lipstick for my skin tone! be it mac or not!

-buy some new storage for my make up - my drawer just isn't cutting it anymore!

- only buy what i need!! ie no more greens or blues!!!


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 28, 2008)

1. Do more dramatic looks
2. Study tutorials more
3. Find a better skin care rountine


----------



## stronqerx (Dec 28, 2008)

Okay...i know this is gonna sound crazy but..

my New years res, is to skip out entirely on mac collections of 2009. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still want a lot of shadows (& other stuff) from the perm line, but never get any because there's always a new collection. I figure collections always come and go, and it's mostly the hype of having a new collection. SOOO that means no BBR, OR HK. Last official thing i got from `08 is dame edna trio, only because i missed out on climate blue. It will be worth it though ! i have 2 be strong...and plus once i built up my perm collection, there's always the cco right? 

THAT'S IT !


----------



## snowflakelashes (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I don't know that one is opening there.... The people I have talked to seem to know nothing about it, and I didn't get the feeling that it was the type of deal where they couldn't talk about it.  I am really good about prying information out of MA's (although it's usually info I already know).  Plus wasn't that store supposed to open a year ago?_

 

Darn! LOL that got my hopes up. I live nowhere near Nashville but I have this wierd habit of 'planning' and daydreaming up vacations.  And lately the fact that a city has a MAC PRO has been a big part of my daydreams... like I keep dreaming about going to Vancouver...just because they have a pro store.  (And its more reasonable since its in Canada, no passport required! )


----------



## chocokitty (Dec 28, 2008)

(1) I need to use what I own!  
(2) Tying in with #1, need to get up earlier to do a whole look at home so I can use colors I wouldn't normally use. 
(3) Get better at blending.  
(4) Learn to apply false lashes.  I finally wore a pair that the MA put on me and I liked the look.  Now I need to try this on my own.   
(5) Set a budget when buying MAC.  Like others, I don't need to buy everything from every collection.  
(6) No more backups.

If I use up stuff I own, I can then I can collect my containers for B2M.


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *utgirl2006* 

 
_1. get back to lipsticks rather than gloss all the time_

 
*
I am so with you on this!  My lipsticks feel so neglected.*


----------



## NewlyMACd (Dec 29, 2008)

This is an awesome thread

Learn to wear foundation.  I have nearly flawless skin in my opinion and afraid to put it on but am open to finding something to even me out

Learn to contour and highlight

Buy blushes

Learn to wing liner better.  I can do one eye but the other is more tricky

Get up early enough to do my makeup everyday 

Learn to apply full lashes rather than using my trusty individuals

Get some face brushes when I attempt the foundation, countour and highlighting. 

Keep track of the looks I do.  I often forget what looks I do.


----------



## Korms (Dec 29, 2008)

My main one is to buy less eyeshadow and stock up on lip and cheek products since I always ruin my eye makeup by having such a poor choice of lipstick and blush, I never match!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 29, 2008)

1.  Don't get sucked into they hype for certain colors/products -- I'll only buy what I'll wear.
2.  Drink lots of water.
3.  Get plenty of sleep.
4.  Get more MUFE!
4.  Try that CS 88 shimmer palette.
5.  Stop saying, "I'll start tomorrow..."


----------



## Zantedge (Dec 29, 2008)

1. Expand my collection (not just MAC) without going overboard on spending.  (Not that I go overboard now, I just want to make sure I never do)
2. Learn to contour
3. Learn to depot (which I will be doing shortly)
4. Buy my first pigment!
5. Press that pigment

Seems simple enough. Haha


----------



## brittanymorgan (Dec 29, 2008)

(1) expand my mac collection. i have enough lipstick and shadows to last me a lifetime, but dont have some things i should have like pigments, paint pots (have two), glosses (i used to hate lipgloss, but recently fell back in love) blushes etc. i want a more rounded collection.

(2) learn how to properly apply blush and contour. i have just been guessing this whole time. haha. 

(3) learn how to apply falsies as well, even though i probably would not wear them often, but just to have mad skills. 

(4) have a touch more confidence in myself to wear my darker lipsticks. i absolutely love berry lippies and have so many but feel awkward when i wear them out. 

wish you all well in your resolutions!


----------



## Brittni (Dec 29, 2008)

Skin care routine... props to whoever said that. I have really good skin to begin with, but its all about prevention -- especially no wrinkles plzkthx... haha!


----------



## Merenwen (Dec 29, 2008)

- Learn how to contour and do it on a daily basis. I still don't understand how I can show my face without contour.

- Wear more lip products. I usually go with just some chapstick, because I hate touch-ups.

- As I'm going to move to Montreal in January, visit the MAC stores of my new hometown, and discover the NA ways of dealing with the client 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Learn to use an eye pencil...


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 29, 2008)

- Make sure that I am brushed up in every proper way to sanitize products while I'm freelancing. 

- Finally turn in my papers for my MAC PRO card.

- Start advertising my services more to potential clients.


----------



## sdtjefferson (Dec 29, 2008)

1.  Buy Chrome Yellow.

2.  Wear Chrome Yellow.

3.  Use ALL of my eyeshow more, not just the neutrals.

4.  Purchase no lipgloss or lipstick period.  I have more than I will ever use.

5.  Take a field trip to the Dallas PRO store and pick up a blush palette.  And maybe Devil blush


----------



## Mac_Lust (Dec 29, 2008)

1. Buy a new camera so i can start posting my looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. Get more paint pots
3.Use more cream color base (works really well as a eyeshadow base)
4. Write to UD and let them know that even though Primer potion is
absolutely wonderful, they need to come up with a better bottle design... Its alot of working cutting open those little bottles and realizing there is ALOT of product let.( ive thrown away one to many lol.)

5.Buy more mac of course lol


I think thats it for now


----------



## Susanne (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sdtjefferson* 

 
_1.  Buy Chrome Yellow.

2.  Wear Chrome Yellow.
_

 
Chrome Yellow is gorgeous!! Try it with greens like Wondergrass


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sdtjefferson* 

 
_5. Take a field trip to the Dallas PRO store and pick up a blush palette. And maybe Devil blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wave at me ...I live about 4 blocks from the Dallas Pro store ...it's painful!


----------



## lovemetodeath (Dec 30, 2008)

1. wear my make up more often
2. actually go some place where it's worth wearing make up (the school playground is hardly high society)
3.visit a pro store either in london or in orlando when we go over in oct.
4.have a make over
5. be more daring with lip colour and cheeks, i tend to concentrate on eyes then quickly slap the rest on, which means i need to uy more lip and cheek products
6.not get sucked into the LE collections, i don't have enough money to do it and still need lots of regulars
7. increase my brush collection


----------



## ceci (Dec 30, 2008)

1. I want to learn how to create a bronze-y face to look healthier
2. No more impulse buy. Only buy what i will really use, (which means no more bright colours for me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
3. I want to learn how to apply false lashes too!! and dare to wear them out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4. I want to wear eye makeup to school too. All my classmates don't wear makeup.. So i never dare to wear anything obvious.. only apply a tinted moisturizer and blush
5. And buy some reflects glitters
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that will be so fun!! 

I think that's all i can think of now..


----------



## ohsoshy (Dec 30, 2008)

-Create more eye combinations for my non-Mac e/s
-Working on blending
-No more impulse buying!


----------



## ktdetails (Dec 30, 2008)

Resolutions 2009

1 - Stick to a monthly beauty budget - be it MAC or Sephora or CCO's or Nordstrom or even RiteAid  (I spent ALOT of money in 2008 on products, brushes, etc - whoa)
2 - Nail down my skin care routine/products that work, invest in facials - they make the makeup look better!!
3 - Mix up the morning routine - I'm going to stop doing my eyes first and see how it changes my choices... the new order being: foundation, concealer, brows, blush, lips, then eyes last.  I've done it a couple times and I love how deciding what blush I want to wear first makes everything else feel new.  
4 - Put on my lipstick before I leave the bathroom and commit to reapply throughout the day.  (my mom would always do a full face minus her lips then put her lipstick on in the car, etc...   I noticed that I have taken that on and that I think I'll do my lips later but I don't or I'm not consistent.) I wish pro-longwear wasn't so drying - perhaps I'll try to experiment with it!
5 - Perfect the art of blending... be it blush, shadow or foundation - buff that poop in!
6 - Learn how to get a quick drop-dead-gorgeous winged liner for my eye shape
7 - Stop going to mac counters multiple times a week - seriously calm down.
8 - If I don't love it - sell it, swap it, let someone else enjoy it!
9 - Organize my stash - notice what I have tons of - to avoid dupes, display things in my own drawers so that it feels like I'm shopping!
10- Rock the perm collection - there's good stuff in there.
11 - Smile at myself more as I'm getting ready!


----------



## LatinaRose (Dec 30, 2008)

- not get sucked into new collections because they are OMG NEW!
- buy less MAC, more MUFE and Nars
- find suitable storage for all my MAC and other makeup
- make an effort to actually use the products I have


----------



## Paramnesia (Dec 30, 2008)

1. Master those falsies
2. Purchase more brushes
3. Purchase more pro pan e/s's
4. Do something with my brows
5. Visit the pro store again and actually write a list of the stuff I want
6. This is no MAC related but get some highlights in my hair, I'm so bored with it and my bro just got pink in his hair so now I feel motivated lol.


----------



## shiya.reed (Dec 30, 2008)

1. I want to buy more pigments.
2. I want to learn even more make up techniques.
3. Create a better budget, so I dont lose my mind at MAC.
4. Wear more colors, even if I'm just going to work. I'll just be extra fabulous that day


----------



## Tudor Rose (Dec 30, 2008)

1.Learn how to do my crease properly 
2. Set a budget and stick to it
3. Learn how to contour my cheeks
4. Stick to my skincare regimen 
5. Stop getting caught up in the LE's


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Dec 31, 2008)

1. Invest in more brushes (like a backup #217 and a full size #187!)
2. Buy and wear falsies more often, take better care of said falsies
3. Re-organise my pro-palettes, and start 1 more 15 pan.
4. Buy Fix+!! Stop going into Mac to buy and getting distracted by pretty, shiny colours!
5. Look into getting more permanent line colours - Patina, Cork, Mulch etc


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 31, 2008)

1.  Actually wear the makeup I own
2.  Use all the eyeshadows I have, instead of just having them sitting pretty in pallets.
3.  Find a foundation I can stand to wear everyday
4.  Depot the 8 eyeshadows I have sitting around so I can go get free stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5.  Take pictures of all my makeup, maybe start a database

I think that's all...


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jan 1, 2009)

Not buy unless I'm gonna use it often, or it's unique enough to justify it.
Not buy lip or cheek products unless it's something I really REALLY love.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 1, 2009)

1. Not to buy anything new that is already similar to what I have.
2. Enjoy the new things that I buy.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jan 1, 2009)

1. Stop thinking neutral e/s are boring

2. Get up early and apply my makeup before I get to work (not at job), so I can use non-mac colors because they don't  fit in 4-pan pallette.

3. Find my HG nude pink lips ( found the nude one)

4.  Stop gettting mad at people when they comment on my addiction. For example, my mom recently said at the x-mas table, "you have a small fortune in makeup", I wanted to say, "you have spent a small fortune in lottery and the casino, so who are you to talk" (But I didn't, the thought ran across my mind though).

5. Find a tinted moisturizer/foundation for Summer 2009

6. Do more face charts that MAC puts out or magazine/celebrity pics that I find in mags.

7. Use more than 3-4 eye colors to do looks, so I can use the stuff I have to buy more without feeling guilty or stupid for having 2-3 dupes of stuff.


----------



## Rene (Jan 1, 2009)

1. Get up in time to wear makeup everyday. 
2. Learn how to put on individual eyelashes
3. Use bolder lip colors. I always stick to the neutral.


----------



## Marjolaine (Jan 1, 2009)

1. Stoping buying backups!
2. Depot MAC blushes asap
3. Get up earlier to both wear make up and do my hair.
4. Use what I already have and don't buy dupeable LE colors just because they are new.
5. Experiment new lipstick + lipgloss combinations 

I guess that's all, I wish you all good lucks with yours


----------



## PrincessZmunda (Jan 1, 2009)

Wow I am a newbie and can't believe it has taken me this long to find Spektra!! Jeesh...but boy does it make me excited about 2009 
(yes I am a bit corny...lol) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. I want to take this craft/obsession with makeup more seriously and focus on technique, technique, technique! 

2. I want to learn how to press pigments and buy more of them. 

3. I also want to learn to set a monthly makeup budget, stick to it, and use it to expand my collection not buy repeats.

4. I want to do what I need to do to get my pro card! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. I want to start building up my portfolio and see if I really have what it takes to take this thing to the next level. So pictures, freebies, classes....fotd's for y'all to critique! 

6. I would like to do my face every morning, and appreciate feeling fabulous for noone else but myself! 

This year its all about going hard or going home!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PZ


----------



## User38 (Jan 1, 2009)

*Glosses hold up mo bettah if you store in a cool place (refrigerator is great - in a plastic box). *


----------



## User38 (Jan 1, 2009)

*My husband used to say the same as your mom -- until I got my butt in gear and started making money working it! Best way is to show them that your hobby/addiction is not only a passion for you, but a way to make your own way.  goooo girl!  Hang in there ! *


----------



## MsButterfli (Jan 2, 2009)

mainly mine is to press my piggies 

and to see if my extreme love of MAC comes back..i swear it faded since the summer...


----------



## l1onqueen (Jan 2, 2009)

Much of the same as everyone else.  
1. Get better @ lash application
2. purchase more brushes
3. Depot my shadows
4. buy less LE items and more basics (after HK, of course)
5. stop wearing makeup just when i go out or on the weekends.
6. stop being shy and post some looks!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *l1onqueen* 

 
_6. stop being shy and post some looks!_

 
Yes, please do!


----------



## cno64 (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tudor Rose* 

 
_1.Learn how to do my crease properly _

 
If you don't already have a MAC 224 brush, _*GET ONE!*_
I never could manage a decent crease until I got that little wonder.
It makes creases absolutely idiot-proof.
It does yield a softly defined look, so if you want a  dramatic clearly  defined crease, it might not be the right brush for you, but for an "everyday" daytime look, I find the 224 unbeatable.
Now, for my resolutions:
1. Do NOT buy even one more backup until and unless I completely use up one MAC product.
2. Don't buy anything, permanent or LE, unless it's unlike anything else I already own, the current product is no longer  viable( like old mascara, a splayed brush, or dried out Fluidline), or it's something I absolutely LOVE(If MAc rereleased Coco pigment, for example, all bets would be off!).


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 2, 2009)

My resolution is to try to replace the $3,000 worth of M·A·C I had stolen


----------



## l1onqueen (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_My resolution is to try to replace the *$3,000 worth of M·A·C I had stolen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 







 Oh no! I am so sorry to hear that and cant imagine how I would feel if it was my little collection.


----------



## redambition (Jan 3, 2009)

I have a couple..

1. I want to get back into makeup and start wearing different colours again.
2. I want to be picky in my purchases and only buy things that work for me.

that's it for now


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_My resolution is to try to replace the $3,000 worth of M·A·C I had stolen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I responded to this in your other thread, but I am curious, is that all they stole? Im just curious to know if thats what was targetted in your place.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 4, 2009)

No, the makeup was just a part of it.  They stole money, jewellery, expensive wine and even food.


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Jan 4, 2009)

I spent wwwwaaaaayyyyy too much in 2008, so in 2009 I hope to spend less and more wisely by buying items that I will actually use instead of taking up space.


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_No, the makeup was just a part of it. They stole money, jewellery, expensive wine and even food._

 

what SHADY people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im so sorry!

I couldn't even imagine how I'd feel if my property was violated like that.
Congrats for being strong and working through it <3


----------



## Susanne (Jan 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_No, the makeup was just a part of it.  They stole money, jewellery, expensive wine and even food._

 






 This is terrible!!


----------



## SarahStarlight (Jan 5, 2009)

1. Put on makeup everyday.
2. Stop buying things from MAC online just because its free shipping!
3. Learn how to do winged eye liner
4. Buy revitalash and use it! (asian lashes ftl)
5. Organize my makeup 
6. buy some sort of locking device for my makeup... my sister uses it and doesnt put it back! GRRR!


----------



## SarahStarlight (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mac_Lust* 

 
_1. Buy a new camera so i can start posting my looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. Get more paint pots
3.Use more cream color base (works really well as a eyeshadow base)
4. Write to UD and let them know that even though Primer potion is
absolutely wonderful, they need to come up with a better bottle design... Its alot of working cutting open those little bottles and realizing there is ALOT of product let.( ive thrown away one to many lol.)

5.Buy more mac of course lol


I think thats it for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Urban decay knows about the problem :/ they say that they are coming out with new packaging for the UDPP soon.. (not sure what soon means).


----------



## MissResha (Jan 6, 2009)

ok,

buy 6 shadows a month.
get my hands on Painterly paintpot
buy more piggies

start collecting brushes. i only have one mac brush, and its ok. from that one brush i dont see what the hype is, but i'm willing to give more of them a shot.


----------



## cno64 (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_ok,



start collecting brushes. i only have one mac brush, and its ok. from that one brush i dont see what the hype is, but i'm willing to give more of them a shot._

 
Definitely do!
The ones I have are wonderful.
Try the 224 for creases, the 249 for lids, and the 263 for liner.
I'm proud of myself; in 2008, I swallowed my fear and started using an angle brush!


----------



## MissAlly (Jan 6, 2009)

1.I want to apply for MAC,as the artists have already told me.

2.I want to learn how to apply false lashes.

3.I want to make my already massive collection even more massive!


----------



## PreciousOne (Jan 7, 2009)

1. Invest in some full size mac brushes.
2. Stay away from lipglasses/lustreglasses, i've got too many. Except for the special edition ones. 
3. Invest in some of the permanent eyeshadows, especially the neutrals.
4. Purchase some full size pigments, especially vanilla and rose gold.
5. Try different combinations, i always do the same look or the same color family.
6. Budget more wisely.


----------



## Vanilla_Mint (Jan 14, 2009)

1. Learn how to do a full face.
2. Stop buying into the hype for upcoming collections.
3. Only buy things I know I will use.
4. Branch out and try color!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm late to this but here's mine:

1. No more impulse buy
2. Buy more MAC brushes instead of 10 e/s in the same colour!
3. Learn how to press pigments
4. Buy some eyeliner mixing medium so I can use my pigments as eyeliner
5. Try my pigments as nail polish (have never done this before)
6. Focus more on the perm line (I already started doing this, the perm line is great!)


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 21, 2009)

It's gonna be hard but I gotta cut back a lot.

1. Stop buying items (e/s mostly) that I think are just pretty but will end up sitting in my sterilite drawer forever without ever being used.
2. Start focusing on buying products that I don't already have in my collection but really actually do need.
3. Stop buying items that can be easily duped or that I already have a similiar shade in my collection just because of the "hype" surrounding the particular item.
4. Making less frequent purchases on items with special packaging cause I'm a sucker for them. Thats unless the actually product itself is nice and is gonna be something I frequently use. 
5. Focus more on face and lip products since I dont have enough of those items at all yet.


----------



## Lilli-Marleen (Jan 23, 2009)

*try more and "risky" make up combinations
*work perfectly with my brushes (I'm on a good way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
*visit the pro store in cologne
*blending colors into each other so is look's seamles


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I have five: 

1. I want to visit the Pro-Store in Berlin, the first time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. I want to learn how to depot my e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. I want to buy me some false lashes, and learn how to apply them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4. I want to learn how to do "the perfect smokey eye look" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5. I want to try the Coastal Scents Palettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's March 12, 2009 and I've done the most things on my List 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. I went to the PRO-Store. 
2. I've depot my e/s + blush.
5. I've got my Coastal Scents Stuff and I loooove it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But the Smokey Eyes and the false Lashes are still waiting


----------



## kittykit (Mar 12, 2009)

1. Depot my blushes.
2. Spend less on MAC. (No more impulse shopping!!!)
3. Get better at blending e/s.
4. Learn to apply false lashes.


----------



## iadoremac (Mar 12, 2009)

To spend less on eye shadows
To buy more lipsticks and lig glosses
To learn more tips on applying my makeup


----------



## inconspicuous (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm a bit late on the bandwagon but here goes!

1) But one brush and one pigment each payday to slowly build my collection
2) Don't ever get so carried away with LE Collections again.  Be pickier!  It may be gorgeous packaging but seriously, if they have the same product in the permanent line and you already have it - is there really a need to buy it again?
3) Go to the MAC Pro store in London and buy (and fill) a 15-slot pallette.
4) Make sure to budget what I want before going into the store.  It's so easy to impulse buy and then oops, bye-bye several-hundred-pounds
5) Learn to apply and wear falsies (I wore single ones for one day and one night but the strip type seem much easier to me =/ And I think the placement of the single ones messed up a couple lashes on the outer corner of my left eye, sigh.)
6) Invest GRADUALLY in an assortment of eyeshadow and blush colours, since I don't have anywhere near what I'd need
7) Go through all my old makeup and get rid of the stuff I don't need (if I have MAC eyeshadow in Crystal Avalanche, do I really need that covergirl white eyeshadow I bought eight years ago? I didn't think so)
8) Buy a vanity for my bedroom at the new house or some other form of storage (like a sterilite drawer set or similar)

Wow, mine's a long list ^.^"


----------



## Susanne (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_It's March 12, 2009 and I've done the most things on my List 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. I went to the PRO-Store. 
2. I've depot my e/s + blush.
5. I've got my Coastal Scents Stuff and I loooove it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But the Smokey Eyes and the false Lashes are still waiting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oh... I still did not depot


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 26, 2009)

I would like to press all my pigments into a convenient e/s case.


----------

